# Spooky whisper lines wanted



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

"They're after me"
"I'm so cold"
"Don't look behind you"

Children humming really give me the willies! And also the sound of breathing.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

DexterSinister said:


> _Mods move as necessary, but I'm putting this in the General thread 'cuz it doesn't quite fit Music or Props. Seems like an Audio category separate from Music might be warranted..._


Halloween Music is both music and audio/sound effects. We can't change the main title of the section without messing up all the links, but it definitely covers all sounds. 


Some other phrases:

I can see you there... 
Where are you going? Don't leave me alone with them...
You can't get away from me.
I know where you live.

The prayer: Now I lay me down to sleep; I pray the lord my soul to keep. If I should die before I wake, I pray the lord my soul to take. 

No one will ever find you, no one can save you...


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Halloween Music is both music and audio/sound effects. We can't change the main title of the section without messing up all the links, but it definitely covers all sounds.


Fair enough. Thanks.


----------



## ULTIMATE HAUNTx1029x (Aug 14, 2011)

:Asylum theme: Wispers
"...so...so much pain"
".get out of my head.please...leave my head"
"...blood...blood...blood...blood...more of it...now..please..I need more.."
"let , me, out...help me,..please...why..why wont you help?"

:Asylum theme: Talking voices
"1...2 no one's gunna save you."
"are you watching mother? now I'm gunna let the blood out... yaa...*giggle* just like that...thats how you want them to die...right mother? *giggle* I know you were ashamed of me mother.. but look.. I made it all better.. see.. the blood..*giggle* *giggle* *maniacal laugh burst* ...the blood means its all better"

:Asylum theme: screaming voices
"LET ME OUT OF HERE!! LEMME OUTTA HERE!! DO YOU HEAR ME?!
" *maniacal scream* *loud banging sounds* :voice: IM GONNA KILL HER!!! she left me here to rot, why? WHY WHY? *maniacal scream* IM GUNNA KILL YOU !! I wan't you to SUFFER! I'M GONNA MAKE YOU KNOW TRUE PAIN"

aranormal theme: Wispers
"...you must burn"
"bleed.......bleed........bleed....."
"..you will die"
"theres no escape"
--------------
just a few of the top of my head. DexterSinister , is this the kind of stuff you wanted? Whats the style of the track? If you tell me what kind of track your hoping to create I can help with it for sure.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few lines:

"It wants blood.That's all it wants."
"I've been here so long. He won't let me out of this pit."
"They all deserved to die!"
"It's in my head! Oh, God, it's in my head! I can't get it out!"
"There was blood everywhere.....Blood....Everywhere............. So much blood..."
"It just ripped her to pieces!"
"You can't get out alive."
"No...No...Not again......No more!....No....Please...No more....NO...NO...[short, strangled scream]" 
"Wait'll they get ahold of you!"
"They feed on you...these......'things'...they keep you alive as long as they can so they can keep feeding on you."
"It's too late now. She knows you're here. She'll never let you get out alive."
"They have no conscience, no remorse. Their eyes are blank...cold...devoid of any human emotion!"
"Don't scream! If you scream, they'll find you!"
"It's growing inside me. I can feel it moving up my spine."
"Oh, God, he's COMING BACK!!"


----------



## ULTIMATE HAUNTx1029x (Aug 14, 2011)

if its not what you were looking for say so, so i can repost


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

"The blessed in heaven will often walk to the battlements and look down and delight in the justice of God being properly carried out in Hell."


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

ULTIMATE HAUNTx1029x said:


> is this the kind of stuff you wanted? Whats the style of the track? If you tell me what kind of track your hoping to create I can help with it for sure.


Thanks for replying. I can use a few of those, but most are a little more explicit than I'm looking for. Not that there's anything wrong with that.



Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Here are a few lines:


Those are closer to what I have in mind. Thank you.

Whatever the final product is, I need it to be fairly kid friendly. I'm not entirely sure what I'm going for; at the moment, I'm figuring out how to use the software I have access to and getting a sense of what I can do with it. My current project has a growling, shuffling, zombie in chains panning around from left-rear through front-center to right-rear and back again. I thought I would drop some dialogue in the opposite corners of a child avoiding the creature and whispering advice like "Don't scream. If you scream, they'll find you." I would use a track like this for a garage haunt with appropriate reverb for a cave or sewer.

I'm not sure yet if I will be in my garage or the approach to the front door. If I'm at the front door, I'll use more outdoor ambience and probably just use the random creepy whispers - maybe with the kids' voices warning visitors further from the door and more monster/ghost stuff closer to the door.

It's the first time I've really planned to do more of a haunt than some window clings and pass out candy, so I'm still sorting out my ideas, but I enjoy good sound and enjoy learning to use the tools to create it.


----------



## ULTIMATE HAUNTx1029x (Aug 14, 2011)

ooo i understand . sorry u can delete that thread if u want, i'll post a new response. and it wont be like the first one , . in about an hour i'll be back online . again sorry about that.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Have common names being called. If a haunt uses it, most likely, there'll be a Jim, John, David, or Kate in the crowd. Van Helsing's Curse did a song called All Fall Down. They had kids singing Ring Around the Rosies. When it got to, "we all fall down," a demon voice said it. I think you should do it with Rock-a-bye Baby. Have kids singing it up to, "When the bow breaks, the cradle will fall, and down will come baby, cradle and all," but have the demon voice say that lne.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Always thought. _"Stay with us"_ would be scary.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

what about the lines from "Hush"? (Buffy the vampire slayer?)


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Spookmaster said:


> what about the lines from "Hush"? (Buffy the vampire slayer?)


Sorry, I'm not familiar with those. There are a couple of gaps in my pop culture knowledge.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

email me at [email protected]...I'll find a copy and email it as an MP3.


----------



## froodle (Sep 17, 2008)

"Come play with me." Or kids giggling, that ALWAYS wigs me out in a horror-movie situation.

Possibly it doesn't work on ACTUAL kids, though...


----------

